# Kurze Titanfall-Frage zu den Fraktionen im Multiplayer



## Herbboy (14. Dezember 2016)

Im Multiplayer kann man sich ja diesen Fraktionen/Organisationen anschließen und damit auch Banner usw. erlangen. Meine Frage: ist die Wahl nur "für mich selbst", d.h. wenn ich die Fraktion A gewählt habe, dann ist mein Team nur "scheinbar" auch komplett bei der Fraktion A, obwohl vlt. der eine Mitspieler bei C, der andere bei B ist usw. ? Denn bei Spielende steht ja an sich fürs ganze Team als Überschrift die Fraktion, bei der man selber "Mitglied" ist. 

Oder MÜSSEN alle Spieler des Teams die gleiche Fraktion gewählt haben, d.h. die Kameraden in meinem Team MÜSSEN alle auch die Fraktion A gewählt haben? Das würde ja dann dazu führen, dass man im Zweifel viel weniger Mitspieler findet. Denn wenn ich zB bei der vlt bei vielen Leuten "unsympathischen" Fraktion D bin, wo kaum jemand Mitglied ist, dann sind ja weniger potentielle Mitspieler online. Zudem wären ja auch Leute mit hohem Level im Vorteil, denn wer eine spät freigeschaltete Fraktion wählt, der bekommt nur Kameraden, die ebenfalls schon hoch gelevelt sind, weil sie ansonsten nicht bei dieser Fraktion sein können.

Weiß das jemand zufällig?


----------



## Sanador (15. Dezember 2016)

Es gibt keine Fraktionen in dem Sinne im Spiel. Es dient nur als Beiwerk, um noch mehr Freischalten zu können (z.B. Avatar-Motive, Banner, Tickets für 1on1).


----------



## Herbboy (15. Dezember 2016)

Sanador schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Fraktionen in dem Sinne im Spiel. Es dient nur als Beiwerk, um noch mehr Freischalten zu können (z.B. Avatar-Motive, Banner, Tickets für 1on1).


 okay, also an sich rein für die Praxis gesehen nichts anderes als eine Art Vereinslogo, nur dass man halt für Erfolge, die man mit dem Logo erzielt, Dinge freischalten kann.

War halt etwas verwirrend, da es am Rundenende in der Übersicht so SCHEINT, als wäre das ganze Team von der Fraktion XY       und hätte mich gewundert, wenn man wirklich dann nur bei der Fraktion "ist", die man grad aktiv hat.


----------

